# Silver Lake Applefest Backyard BBQ Compatition



## seasonedlazyman (Sep 5, 2014)

Wondering if anyone will be heading to Silver Lake, MI on Sept 12, 2014  for their Apple & BBQ Cook-Off Festival?  I will be competing in the backyard division on Friday.  The pro division is on Saturday.

This will be my first cook off so I'm pretty excited.  If you are coming, feel free to stop by, say HI, and have a beer.  We'll be getting there around 8:30.  Turn-Ins start at 4:25 with awards at 7:00.


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't go but good luck Lazyman.  I hope you at least get a call but what fun you are going to have. If you get a chance please take some pics for us.  Can you display your seasonings while competing?

Stan


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Sep 10, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I can't go but good luck Lazyman.  I hope you at least get a call but what fun you are going to have. If you get a chance please take some pics for us.  Can you display your seasonings while competing?
> 
> Stan


Thanks Stan, It should be a great time.  Yes I can even sell them.  I just had a bunch of t-shirts printed to sell there too.


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Sep 13, 2014)

37-IMG_8620.JPG



__ seasonedlazyman
__ Sep 13, 2014





   My Wing box.  Placed 20th













44-IMG_8628.JPG



__ seasonedlazyman
__ Sep 13, 2014





My Rib Box.  Placed 10th.


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Sep 13, 2014)

08-IMG_8580.JPG



__ seasonedlazyman
__ Sep 13, 2014





 Ribs, baked been, & potato grenades on the smoker













23-IMG_8605.JPG



__ seasonedlazyman
__ Sep 13, 2014





 Me & My Crew


----------



## b-one (Sep 13, 2014)

I can't believe those wings only took  20th they look great to me. Looks like you at least had fun. How was the experience?


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Sep 15, 2014)

It was a lot of fun.  Met some great people.  I realized its all about what judges table you get.  And you have no control over that. 

As long as you are happy with the product you put in the box, then don't worry about the results.


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice looking food there Lazy.  Glad you had fun and I can't figure out why you did not get first place.  The wings look great.  Next time I bet you win it all.  Good job.

Stan


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great , and should have placed higher...

 The Wife is not off and won't let  me wander off without her , says I get into trouble... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and drink one for me. . .

Stan


----------

